# Ricoh GR Digital prosumer reviewed



## editor (Jan 19, 2006)

An intriguing camera, this one: fixed 28mm wide-angle lens, manual controls, minimalist old-school design, shoots in RAW,  8 megapixels and fast f2.4 lens

Ricoh site: http://www.ricoh.com/r_dc/gr/gr_digital/
Review: http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/camera/review/77/page_1.html

Opinions? The review suggests that it's slow using RAW but nippy enough with JPEGs. Could this be the ideal replacement for the Olympus XA?!


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2006)

The more I read about this fella, the more I'm interested.

Check out this indeth article here, where the author compares it to the Ricoh GR1 35mm camera.

http://luck.spotfolio.com/grdvgr1.html


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 19, 2006)

Combien de pennies though?  I can't find the price in the first 2 links.

Hocus


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Combien de pennies though?  I can't find the price in the first 2 links.


£400ish, prob a bit cheaper.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2006)

I like Ricoh. First SLR I ever bought was a Ricoh KR5. A new Ricoh venture with Pentax into an estabished market. Pentax designed body (remodelled with the Pentax K mount lens fitting). 

The GR is a great little camera. I think Ricoh took the pro-sumer rangefider market away from Contax. I see this camera as the digital G series Contax may have released (or, may yet release).

I'd like to try it out.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> The GR is a great little camera. I think Ricoh took the pro-sumer rangefider market away from Contax. I see this camera as the digital G series Contax may have released (or, may yet release).


I'm angling for a review copy on loan right now!

I've recently unexpectedly sold a load of photos so I'm looking to invest in a quality, manual digital compact, and it's either the LX1 or maybe the Ricoh.

I rarely use zoom and the no-nonsense specs of the Ricoh are reminding me of my old Olympus XA camera, one of the greatest ultra compact cameras ever created, IMO.





(Olympus XA pic)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2006)

The XA was/still is a fantastic little camera. Can you remember what film that was shot with?


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> The XA was/still is a fantastic little camera. Can you remember what film that was shot with?


It's going to be something basic like bog standard Kodak 100 ISO or Fujifilm.

I stuck the camera on the edge of the bridge and used the self timer. 

The pics look wonderful at 16" x 12" too! 

I think I must have gone through three XAs. Still got one too!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 20, 2006)

What a disappointment that the Ricoh has a very slow write-time.  It seems to have all of the features I want in a take-it-anywhere camera with manual options but without  a fast reaction time.  

The advantage the old 35mm rangefinder cameras had over their SLR cousins was instantaneous shutter release which did not have to wait for the mirror to flip up while also blanking you vision.  If Ricoh are aiming this camera at the same market as their old customers then a slow write-time is not on.  I was surprised this model is so slow because I understand that one of their other models was the fastest digital non-SLR cameras around when it came out.

I think I will not be upgrading my camera for at least a year.  I keep getting excited by a new model for example the LX1 only to find that it has one major flaw.  I don't really want a bulky DSLR.   Years of using an Olympus OM1 have spoilt me, and it's there in the drawer when I need it.

Hocus


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> What a disappointment that the Ricoh has a very slow write-time.  It seems to have all of the features I want in a take-it-anywhere camera with manual options but without  a fast reaction time.


The Ricoh is quite nippy for JPGs, it's just RAW that it falls over on.
If hoping to get a review model to play with so I could give you my feedback then, but I haven't heard back.

One thing I have to say about the Lumix: it really makes you want to take more and more pictures and feels great to use. I don't get that off my Fuji F11 at all.

And if you look at some of the user examples on dpreview, it's capable of stunning results.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

Woo-hoo! Looks like I've got a review model of the Ricoh GRD coming this weekend!

By coincidence, a friend of mine bought the camera last week and he is absolutely full of praise for the camera...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> By coincidence, a friend of mine bought the camera last week and he is absolutely full of praise for the camera...



Yeah, yeah, yeah.


 

test it to the bollocks please. My cash is ready.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> test it to the bollocks please. My cash is ready.


Don't you worry about that - this thing looks so much like my beloved Olympus XA that I'm almost signing the cheque!

Here's my mate's mini-review:



> Just picked up my GRD yesterday!
> 
> Initial thoughts...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2006)

Thorough then?


It's full of techno bollocks!

Hey, that's life!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

How long have I waited to find a digicam with these three things?!

1. Dedicated dial for shutter speed.
2. Dedicated dial for f stops.
3. 'Needle in the bar' type exposure metering on the screen.

I'm very very tempted!

Shame about the time it take to write RAW files tho'


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> How long have I waited to find a digicam with these three things?!
> 
> 1. Dedicated dial for shutter speed.
> 2. Dedicated dial for f stops.
> 3. 'Needle in the bar' type exposure metering on the screen.



It's so basic it's lovelly. Want, want, want.

I forgive the short comings. I'm going to buy one tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2006)

With luck, I'll be getting the Ricoh tomorrow, complete with viewfinder and (be still my beating heart!) 21mm wideangle lens adapter.

I think I'm going to like it. I even got my old Olympus XA out today just to remember what it was like having a simple compact in my hands!


----------



## salaryman (Jan 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> With luck, I'll be getting the Ricoh tomorrow, complete with viewfinder and (be still my beating heart!) 21mm wideangle lens adapter.
> 
> I think I'm going to like it. I even got my old Olympus XA out today just to remember what it was like having a simple compact in my hands!


wow, really can't wait to read your review.  the camera looks *lovely*


----------



## salaryman (Jan 25, 2006)

Uh-oh

_"The small sensor however makes the Ricoh GR-D suffer from *noise at high sensitivities*"_​


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2006)

salaryman said:
			
		

> Uh-oh
> 
> _"The small sensor however makes the Ricoh GR-D suffer from *noise at high sensitivities*"_​


I've seen first hand samples and it's a thousand times better than the LX1 and pretty good at 200ISO, reasonable at 400ISO - and even the highest ISO (1600) can be usable with some Noise Ninja work and smaller size prints.


----------



## salaryman (Jan 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I've seen first hand samples and it's a thousand times better than the LX1 and pretty good at 200ISO, reasonable at 400ISO - and even the highest ISO (1600) can be usable with some Noise Ninja work and smaller size prints.


Phew!  *wipes brow*

It just looks the business.  Anyone want to buy an almost new F11


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2006)

salaryman said:
			
		

> It just looks the business.  Anyone want to buy an almost new F11


I reckon the two cameras complement each other well: the F11 for nights out, general shooting and occasions when a zoom is needed, and the Ricoh for street shooting, arty shots etc...

21mm on a compact? Bring it on!!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2006)

A delivery of the Ricoh GR  with the viewfinder accessory has been promised tomorrow - the 21mm lens will  follow after the weekend.

I'm dead excited!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I've got the thing in my clammy hands and have to say that I'm very, very impressed.

It feels just like an old 35mm rangefinder - it's the closest thing I've ever got to an Olympus XA (and that's very high praise in my book)!

Because of it's old-school looks, people assume it's a crappy old cheapo camera (one person thought it was a dispoable camera!) - which makes it very suitable for street photography.

It's pretty nippy in operation and I love having direct control over shutter speed/aperture - no fiddling about in sub-menus here!

Noise is smooth and film like at 64 ISO and reasonable up to 200/400 ISO - way, way better than the Lumix. And the macro goes up to 1cm!!!!

I think my quest for the ultimate street digicam could be over!


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 30, 2006)

That camera looks really, really good, I might buy one one day.

Actually, does that viewfinder really cost £150? Forget it!

And 1.7 seconds write time between Jpeg pictures, 5 seconds between RAW pics? That's 0.6 and 0.2fps - Forget it! 

If it weren't for those two things I'd stick this on my future 'might just buy' shopping list because it really does look like a decent camera. I've wanted a digital compact for ages, one that I can use for everything from snapshots to 'proper' photography, one that can act like a sort of mini-SLR and a fun, take-everywhere camera.

I like the fact that the LCD screen is massive, it has  2 dials, one each for aperture and shutter (excellent feature to have on a digital compact - some low end slr's have only one dial for both). The controls fall under your thumb and forefinger, so you don't have to move your face away from the viewfinder and you don't have to move your hand from the shooting position to adjust anything.

But it's slow, so slow...


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2006)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> That camera looks really good, I might buy one one day. Has it really got no viewfinder?


You can buy an optional optical viewfinder (which is _incredibly_ bright) if need be. 

But the LCD screen's pretty good.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Whoops... must edit _before_ posting...




Phwoaar!

I'm looking forward to reading your review. I'd like to see some prints from it 'n'all! With the 3264 x 2448 resolution it will print just over 8 x 10 at 300dpi... this could be interpolated to larger print sizes too...

*salivates*


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 31, 2006)

Did I see on one review that it has a dial you can allocate to whatever function you want????

If so, that's a great idea -- those little compacts always have something you want to change all the time but have to resort to using the menu for.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Did I see on one review that it has a dial you can allocate to whatever function you want?


Yep, that's what it does. 

It's the best small compact digital camera I've ever used and I'm buying one as soon as the review copy goes home.

It's brilliant for street shots/landscapes/city scenes. Shame about the slooow RAW but you can't have everything.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 1, 2006)

Just skimmed the review in Amateur Photographer magazine -- seemed pretty positive.

Main grumblings seemed to be the odd overexposure (which one of the users in DP Review mentioned as well) and limited dynamic range.


----------



## zenie (Feb 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Yep, that's what it does.
> 
> It's the best small compact digital camera I've ever used and I'm buying one as soon as the review copy goes home.
> 
> It's brilliant for street shots/landscapes/city scenes. Shame about the slooow RAW but you can't have everything.




Are you sure you dont have _quite_ enough cameras now ed?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Are you sure you dont have _quite_ enough cameras now ed?


Most of the recent ones (F10, LX1 and the Ricoh) have been review models, but this is the first one I've wanted to buy.


----------



## zenie (Feb 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Most of the recent ones (F10, LX1 and the Ricoh) have been review models, but this is the first one I've wanted to buy.



yes yes yes 

But how many do you currently own


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> But how many do you currently own


Four: old Sony F77 (too old and knackered to sell), small Fuji F11 (for general snapshots), Sony V3 (for daytrips - going up for sale if I get the Ricoh) and a Nikon D70 for 'proper' jobs.

Every camera I've bought has more than paid itself back in photos sales, so I can indulge my passion without guilt!


----------



## zenie (Feb 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Four: old Sony F77 (too old and knackered to sell), small Fuji F11 (for general snapshots), Sony V3 (for daytrips - going up for sale if I get the Ricoh) and a Nikon D70 for 'proper' jobs.
> 
> Every camera I've bought has more than paid itself back in photos sales, *so I can indulge my passion without guilt!*



well if you're sure   

No need to convince me only to convince yourself 

</windup>


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking at the picture above in this board and stuff on other websites, I'm a bit confused about what the dials do...

The one at the front changes aperture if your in "A" mode - right?

The one at the back seems to be marked with an exposure compensation sign and "Adj" (this is the dial that you can allocate yourself???).

Really, what I'm wondering is how easy/quick it is to change:

(1) ISO
(2) aperture
(3) exposure compensation

as those are just about the only things I ever change (and need to do quickly)!

This is just idle speculation really. I'm in the "beans and hovering round for food to be marked down" zone at the moment...

Still it would be nice to know.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Looking at the picture above in this board and stuff on other websites, I'm a bit confused about what the dials do...
> 
> The one at the front changes aperture if your in "A" mode - right?


By default, the front dial controls aperture, the rear shutter speed in Manual mode - and you get an old fashioned needle display for under/over exposure. It's fantastic!

In Aperture priority, the front dial controls aperture.

In P and Auto, clicking the rear dial in lets you scroll through white balance, ISO, AutoBracket and exposure compensation settings.

These parameters can then be changed really quick by then using the up/down controls on the 4-way control pad. It's intuitive and way, way faster than, say, the V3.

I got the 21mm lens today and it's a beaut. I'd wager that as soon as you get this camera in your hands, you'll want to go out and buy one. It's a real photographer's camera!


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for all that info (please don't tempt me further)!

I like the idea of the fixed lens -- I tend not to use the zoom on the Sony V3 and try just to get _myself_ in the right position.

The shot to shot times (or whatever it's called) even for jpegs seem to be slooow for the Ricoh. But what about plain old shutter lag (?) for a single shot?

Absolutely last question -- how would you rate the image quality vs the V3? That was the one (but quite important aspect) that has sometimes disappointed me with the V3. Quite artefact-y. Not sure if I'm guilty of comparing the V3 with the Nikon D70.





			
				editor said:
			
		

> By default, the front dial controls aperture, the rear shutter speed in Manual mode - and you get an old fashioned needle display for under/over exposure. It's fantastic!
> 
> In Aperture priority, the front dial controls aperture.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Thanks for all that info (please don't tempt me further)!
> 
> I like the idea of the fixed lens -- I tend not to use the zoom on the Sony V3 and try just to get _myself_ in the right position.
> 
> ...


V fast for shutter lag. JPEG to JPEG shot to shot times not as bad as reports indicated - in fact I've never had to wait yet (but then I never go for power shooting anyway). For RAW, take a seat!

Image quality is pretty damn good. I haven't had chance to compare with the Sony, but will say that the thing is an absolute dream to handle compared to the Sony (which wasn't bad either).

It's considerably smaller and just feels great in the hand. And I just love that retro no-bling look!


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 1, 2006)

It certainly looks inconspicuous and interesting.

Guess they're going for a bit of a niche market here -- of course, a lot of people are looking for cameras with 28-200 type lenses.

I hope it actually arrives at your bog-standard Jessops/Dixons!




			
				editor said:
			
		

> V fast for shutter lag. JPEG to JPEG shot to shot times not as bad as reports indicated - in fact I've never had to wait yet (but then I never go for power shooting anyway). For RAW, take a seat!
> 
> Image quality is pretty damn good. I haven't had chance to compare with the Sony, but will say that the thing is an absolute dream to handle compared to the Sony (which wasn't bad either).
> 
> It's considerably smaller and just feels great in the hand. And I just love that retro no-bling look!


----------



## blueAsbestos (Feb 12, 2006)

shame its got the usual tiny sensor seen in every other compact. I really want something to complement my slr, but can't afford the epson rangefinder job as it costs even more than my 20d.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2006)

blueAsbestos said:
			
		

> shame its got the usual tiny sensor seen in every other compact. I really want something to complement my slr, but can't afford the epson rangefinder job as it costs even more than my 20d.


Well, how big do you want your prints to go? 

The Ricoh is easily good enough for noise-free prints up to 10" x 8" at lower ISO ratings.


----------



## Firky (Feb 13, 2006)

Ed,

Can I be as blunt to ask how you get your hands on all this stuff? Is it purely down to the few websites you do, I never realised you reviewed cameras as well as the other stuff.

Do you get to keep any of it?


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Ed,
> 
> Can I be as blunt to ask how you get your hands on all this stuff? Is it purely down to the few websites you do, I never realised you reviewed cameras as well as the other stuff.
> 
> Do you get to keep any of it?


I write for a moderately well known technology site (and also wrote for Internet Magazine for five years). 

It's hard work and the money's shit, so I ease the pain by mailing companies and asking to review products I like the look of.

That way I got to try out the F10, the Lumix LX1 and now the luvvery Ricoh GR, and the companies get a much needed bit of press. I guess I should ask to review some shit cameras too, just so I'm not always praising things!

And no. I don't get to keep anything (apart from software).


----------



## Firky (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice one, I knew you wrote for a few magazines, but I thought they were purely internet / graphic design based. Guy I used to know wrote for PC Zone (Phil Wand), and got paid something naff like 5p per word


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2006)

Boohoo! They've asked for it back!


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 22, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Boohoo! They've asked for it back!



I did actually have a quick look at one in Jessops (minus the viewfinder).

Looked and felt nice.

The few reviews I've seen have all been fairly positive -- but from the dpreviews forum maybe there are some QC problems (stuck lenses)?

One thing that puts me off a bit is the manual focus -- either a loupe or a couple of presets ("snap" modes), I think.

It would be good if there was a  1 m "snap" mode -- the 9 ft one seems a bit too long. Or just let you choose from a range of distances like a lot of cameras.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> It would be good if there was a  1 m "snap" mode -- the 9 ft one seems a bit too long. Or just let you choose from a range of distances like a lot of cameras.


Mine worked fine, no QC probs at all.

Because of the increased depth of field with digital compacts, the 'snap' mode worked fine for me.

I've now tried a sad, "any press discounts/cheapo ex-demo cameras knocking about" line.

It's the best digi-compact I've ever used. I don't want to give it back!


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh dear. Good luck with the blagging.

BTW, what was the auto-focus shutter lag like for a single pic compared with, say, the Sony V3?!




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Mine worked fine, no QC probs at all.
> 
> Because of the increased depth of field with digital compacts, the 'snap' mode worked fine for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2006)

Just seen your post Paul.

I found the Ricoh to be a lot faster than the V3. In fact, everything about it feels as sleek as fuck.

They're about to release an eye-wateringly expensive Ricoh GR Digital kit, which includes the camera, lens adapter, hood, 21mm lens and case etc, but the total costs will be quite a bit cheaper than buying them separately.

But I'm missing the camera so much, I may just start ebaying my stuff to buy the kit. Having a 21mm lens on a compact camera really was useful.

PS If you're seriously interested in the camera, I could see if I could blag you a discount...(it won't be great though, but it might help)...


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 4, 2006)

Cheers for that. I'm really tempted by the camera.

It's a big dilemma. The one thing that puts me off is the quality control thing. (Plus having no money.)

I know you got a good one. The moans on dpreview about stuck lenses are a bit of a worry, and when I asked about the camera in Bournemouth's London Camera Exchange, the bloke said they weren't stocking Ricoh at all cos of reliability problems -- they had had quite a few cameras (film and digital) returned for repair.

Plus, to be repaired they had to go back to somewhere on the continent (Germany?) and it took up to 3 months.

My experience is that 80% of the info you get from people in camera shops is complete bollards, but I believed this guy, unfortunately.

Dilemma!




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Just seen your post Paul.
> 
> PS If you're seriously interested in the camera, I could see if I could blag you a discount...(it won't be great though, but it might help)...


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Cheers for that. I'm really tempted by the camera.
> 
> It's a big dilemma. The one thing that puts me off is the quality control thing. (Plus having no money.)


I'm missing the camera so much I've_ got_ to go for it!

My Fuji F11 (which was my original idea for a carry-everywhere 'pocket' camera) feels like a clumsy, clunky toy in comparison whereas the GR feels like a proper camera - I'm in control of the thing!

As I said before, the Olympus XA was my favourite ever compact camera, and the Ricoh is by far the nearest thing I've found to it.

And - trust me - you'd *love* the GR!


----------



## editor (May 3, 2006)

Anyone looking for a very fast street snapper - check out this autofocus comparison from this Norwegian review!

Scorchio!


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 27, 2006)

Editor, did you get one in the end?

If you did are you still chuffed with it?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2006)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Editor, did you get one in the end?
> 
> If you did are you still chuffed with it?


Only just seen yr post - sorry!

Yes, I've been using a GR for a couple of months and I *heart* the thing!














Oh, and this guy's got a great blog based on the GR:
http://alt-digital.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2006)

Interesting bokeh shape on the GRD:

http://flickr.com/photos/junku/296291457/in/photostream/

I wonder what causes that? Nice and round in the middle, all pointy at the edges! Weird, but not totally off-putting.

I wish I could afford one!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 10, 2006)

Just a little resurrection -

anyone else got one of these since they came out? I've found myself wanting a small digital camera more and more recently. I carry around 2 film cameras all the time (my XA and Vivitar Ultra Wide and Slim) but it can take me forever to finish a roll of film - especially when the weather is so shit - and a nice little digital would be great coz those 2 or 3 great shots I manage to fire off while waiting for the bus can be on my mac by tea time  I am lusting after this camera more and more, but it would be a huge investment for me and want more convincing


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I am lusting after this camera more and more, but it would be a huge investment for me and want more convincing


How about this:



> Ricoh GR Digital Wins DIWA Gold
> 
> Amsterdam, December 20, 2006: DIWA (Digital Imaging Websites Association), a world-wide organisation of collaborating websites, today has the pleasure of announcing a DIWA Gold Award to the remarkable Ricoh GR Digital semi-pro compact camera.
> http://www.photographyblog.com/index.php/weblog/comments/ricoh_gr_digital_wins_diwa_gold/



I used it a fair bit during my New York trip and it produced some great results.
I'm *loving* the high ISO performance too!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I used it a fair bit during my New York trip and it produced some great results.
> I'm *loving* the high ISO performance too!



Ah, the high ISO performance. Since I wrote my last post I've been reading reviews, and all are mentioning pretty terrible noise at anything over iso 400, with it even quite noticeable at iso 200. Now, on a small sensor 8mp is going to produce noise, there is really no getting away from it - and on the plus side everyone seems to be saying the noise is at least film grain-like. However, it has put me off a bit, do I want to compromise on £350+ of kit? 

Another quick question if I may, my budget wouldn't really stretch to the viewfinder as well (plus I imagine it makes it less 'pocketable'), so how have you found battery performance with the screen? I would probably have to buy another battery to make sure I never get caught short. What do you reckon?

So many questions, so little make-up-my-mind-ability!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 15, 2006)

Wonder when cheap Leica M8 clones will start appearing?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Ah, the high ISO performance. Since I wrote my last post I've been reading reviews, and all are mentioning pretty terrible noise at anything over iso 400, with it even quite noticeable at iso 200.


If you're looking for something to match an SLR, you'll be mightily disappointed, but compared to most digital compacts, the Ricoh is capable of some great high ISO images.

I'll post up some of mine soon, but check out some of these high ISO pics:
http://dwinnert.zenfolio.com/p203182902/

This one is superb for a compact:
http://dwinnert.zenfolio.com/p203182902/?photo=h01E13D36#31538486


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> If you're looking for something to match an SLR, you'll be mightily disappointed, but compared to most digital compacts, the Ricoh is capable of some great high ISO images.
> 
> I'll post up some of mine soon, but check out some of these high ISO pics:
> http://dwinnert.zenfolio.com/p203182902/
> ...



You're right, they look good. I've seen a lot where noise isn't that noticeable when displayed at 400px, then at 700px you can almost tell, then at anything bigger it is really noticeable - so I imagine where it really becomes a problem is when wanting to print at larger sizes. But yes, I agree, it's never going to be slr quality.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2006)

I just bought one  

The creative get-up  

My credit card hurts  

I'm not buying anything else ever again!

If I hate it I'm sending my ninja penguins of death around to sort you out ed


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I just bought one


Woohoo! 

It's a great camera - check out the forums on dpreview.com to see what it's capable of.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, it's been dispatched. Should have it in a couple of days. I'll post up my first results and opinions. 

I really can't wait to get my hands on it. Now the initial sting of spending all that money has passed (until I get the credit card bill that is) the excitement of being able to play with it is building and building.

Now I need to get someone to buy me a ticket to NYC so I can take some cracking photos like yours


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Well, it's been dispatched. Should have it in a couple of days. I'll post up my first results and opinions.


Here's a tip for some surprisingly good 1600 ISO photos: 

Go the SETTINGS function (MENU->IMG SET->SETTING1->etc.) and put the  image quality levels to lowest saturation, mid sharpness and highest contrast.

I'll be posting up some of my NYC Ricoh GRD photos soon!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's a tip for some surprisingly good 1600 ISO photos:
> 
> Go the SETTINGS function (MENU->IMG SET->SETTING1->etc.) and put the  image quality levels to lowest saturation, mid sharpness and highest contrast.
> 
> I'll be posting up some of my NYC Ricoh GRD photos soon!



Yes, I read that somewhere on dpreview last night - sounds like a top tip  

Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2006)

At the risk of totally spamming this thread, here I am again. 

It just arrived  

It's tiny. I don't know what I expected, but the box it arrived in was mahoosive, and the camera is a little weeny thing; it's thinner and shorter (and lighter) than my olympus xa but a touch longer. 

The optical viewfinder doesn't look that obtrusive on top of it, which was something I was worried about, and indeed is very bright and looks fab. I can't see the full frame with my glasses on (but that's better than without them on, when I then can't see any of the frame coz I'm a blind fucker): I have to move the camera from side to side to see either edge of the 21mm frame, but the 28mm frame just fits in. 

I've switched it on. It's a bit noisy when the lens is coming out, and when it tries to focus, but having turned off the annoying beep it isn't _too_ bad (but sly photography in a crowded place could be a problem unless people are sufficiently distracted - we'll see).

I love the design of it, sleek, black, rubbery grip, and kinda old skool  Thank god they didn't make it silver  

It comes with a veritable ton of paperwork and manuals, which is good, and I can tell already it's going to take a while to get the hang of it. It comes ready set to auto-focus and fully auto setting, so you can switch it on and getting snapping right away. I turned it to M to fiddle with the dials and it was nice having everything at my fingertips (my D50 only has one dial, so this seems even more advanced to me than that!). Turning it to aperture priority, the setting I use the most, I noticed that aperture settings showed up on the screen but shutter speed didn't - I assume there is a way to change that? I'd like to be able to know what both settings are regardless of mode. I need to spend some serious time going through the manual.

I haven't even loaded to software yet, or put an sd card in it, so these are all very tentative first impressions - but I absolutely can't wait to get out across the foggy, misty graveyard this afternoon with it  

If anyone wants to know - I got it from http://www.thedigitalcamerashop.co.uk - not a spam-like plug, but I know I always get worried when ordering online from someone new, and I read a lot of stuff about models from pixmania coming with all French instructions and a French warranty (which is probably why they are so much cheaper there). I was able to track my order online, they used DHL to deliver it, and were very quick. They also have a phone number on the website, which is reassuring should you not be able to email them. Well, just to say I had a good experience with them anyway. 

Right, I'm off to install the software, give the battery a charge to full power, dig out an sd card, and read through that 7,000 page manual (well, okay, 200 pages  )

Thanks ed for your gushing praise of this camera - I'm glad it convinced me to take the plunge.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2006)

Very first pic (apart from the obligatory ones of my slippers, the cat, the camera box etc as I unpacked it earlier), only change was to crop it to the aspect I like and hit auto levels in ps. No USM, mainly because I forgot, but I suppose it also gives you an idea of image quality right out of the camera.

http://snaps.catbc.com/snaps/random.html (large file warning)

iso 100 and yes there is noise, but contrast is low in order to still see some misty detail in the shadows, if it weren't for that noise wouldn't ne noticeable I don't think. 

It was shot in RAW so I had control over the final image. However, the gr-d also creates a large, fine jpeg alongside it. I wonder if there is a way to turn that off, because it takes up valuable room on my sd card and really isn't needed. The only time I would need it is if I was shooting in black and white, since the RAW file for those is still colour, and the conversion is done in camera in the jpeg version - however, I prefer to do black and white conversions myself using the channel mixer in ps, therefore not losing control over the other settings.

Anyhoo - not a bad first image. Taking photos in the fog means at least any technical errors on my part are hidden for the most part


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> It was shot in RAW so I had control over the final image. However, the gr-d also creates a large, fine jpeg alongside it. I wonder if there is a way to turn that off, because it takes up valuable room on my sd card and really isn't needed.


Make sure you've got the latest firmware version (2.20 I think). Go to Ricoh's website!

Nice pic. It's got a good lens.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Make sure you've got the latest firmware version (2.20 I think). Go to Ricoh's website!
> 
> Nice pic. It's got a good lens.



Ah, that did the trick - thanks  

Had a bit of a 'moment' trying to work out how to do it, but got there in the end.

That photo could be considerably improved if I spent a few minutes on it, but I wanted to give a fair impression of what the camera does.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

The ting really comes into its own when you play around with the settings. 

Being able to instantly adjust exposure compensation by using the zoom rocker is superb, as is being able to adjust the wheel functions.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, the verdict is in - I love it!  

I'm getting the hang of all the settings. Being able to shoot AP or M in RAW in a little compact is  It's teeny, I'll carry it everywhere with me. I'm a little afraid it will make all my other kit a little redundent, but I'm sure the honeymoon period will work off eventually.

Anyone wondering about whether to get one:

if a fixed focal length, RAW-capable fully manual-capable mini-compact that looks sexy and has film-like noise (because all small-sensor compacts are going to have noise if they have many megapixels) is what you are looking for go for this one - you will not be disappointed


----------



## Kanda (Dec 23, 2006)

I think I might buy one after seeing Editors on Thurs night


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2007)

Grrr... it's arrived at home, I'm at work


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2007)

Kanda: how are you getting on with the Ricoh?

And (*wipes dribble from lips) look at this beaut:







Apparently it's some limited-edition-unattainable-be-mete-mortals version that came out in Japan. *What* a looker


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2007)

Luvverly!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 5, 2007)

Mine broke on the weekend, lens is stuck half way out 

Didn't drop it, no spillages, god knows what caused it. How long did it take for yours to get repaired???


----------



## Kanda (Feb 5, 2007)

and that is a sexy camera... but I like the *GR in disguise as disposable camera* feature


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> How long did it take for yours to get repaired???


Bummer 

It's not an uncommon fault apparently - I'd insist on getting it replaced rather than sending it back for repair.

If you kick up enough fuss, you should be able to get a new one within a week - but only if there's stocks available.


----------



## Reg in slippers (Feb 6, 2007)

there's a run of anniversary specials too:






from > http://www.thedigitalcamerashop.co.uk/product_details.php?id=2611


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2007)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> there's a run of anniversary specials too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that's as ugly as a slapped arse, innit?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 6, 2007)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> there's a run of anniversary specials too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A Totalist Angel GR!  as fuck.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Yeah, but that's as ugly as a slapped arse, innit?


some of us find a slapped arse quite pretty, regardless that is fugly...


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2007)

I've had a problem with my GR and they just offered to swap it from the limited edition one (which is worth loads more).  I had to decline!

Kanda: drop me a PM if you haven't already taken your camera back as I might be able to help.

Oh, and I have to say that Ricoh's after-sales service has been by far the best of any camera company I've ever dealt with.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> some of us find a slapped arse quite pretty, regardless that is fugly...


You wouldn't fancy wearing one around your neck though, would you?

Well, not unless you're seriously weird.


----------



## Reg in slippers (Feb 8, 2007)

ed, have you got any shots from the 21mm?


scratch that, just discovered the gr-d flickr group > http://www.flickr.com/groups/grdigital/


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2007)

Some nice GR pix here: http://ricoh-grd.blogspot.com/ 

Reg: quite a few of these were taken with the 21mm lens:
http://www.urban75.org/london/royal-academy.html


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll tell you what's nice - and rather unusual about Ricoh - and that's that they  keep adding new features to the GR via firmware updates.

This one's coming out next week and sounds like the kind of thing that's going to please some snappers:



> 2007-03-22: Please, wait about a week, and then the Ricoh GR Digital will get an expanded black-and-white mode. On March 30 2007, Ricoh will publish a new firmware for its small travel/reporting camera, that will extend the b&w mode of the GR Digital with several settings.
> 
> After updating the camera, you will be able to adjust contrast and sharpness of monochrome/b&w images in five steps, in addition to b&w images also take monochrome picture with different hues (e.g. sepia), and using automatic color series record different variations (color image, b&w image, sepia hue) with only one press of the release button.
> 
> There is currently no version number available, but this will be the eighth firmware update since the market introduction of the GR Digital two years ago


----------



## Spode (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, my GR should arrive tomorrow morning so I'm all a-twitter at the moment. I have already planned my day around it - from the initial battery charge, the dash into town to take my award winning photos, the adoration of the masses as I post my pictures on flickr, to the slap of the credit card bill hitting the mat in two weeks. Gulp.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2007)

Spode said:
			
		

> Well, my GR should arrive tomorrow morning so I'm all a-twitter at the moment. I have already planned my day around it - from the initial battery charge, the dash into town to take my award winning photos, the adoration of the masses as I post my pictures on flickr, to the slap of the credit card bill hitting the mat in two weeks. Gulp.


Hope you have fun!

Did you get the Creative kit or just the camera on its own?

If you shoot at high ISO ratings (800/1600) try this:
Set your image quality levels to lowest saturation and highest contrast. It works great in B&W mode too!

Here's where you find the SETTINGS function (MENU->IMG SET->SETTING1->etc.)

Happy shooting!


----------



## Spode (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I've been researching this camera for, oh, days, and I have picked up quite a few tips to test out. I went for the Creative Kit, since I knew I'd regret not buying it. That's the sort of logic you can't argue with. I'm hoping to do some B&W. I used to use a Rollei 35B in my youth and have a craving for that simple kind of photography over the complex simplicity of today's cameras. If you see what I mean.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2007)

Sssscch! Keep it to yourself but the Ricoh GRDII is coming very soon!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Sssscch! Keep it to yourself but the Ricoh GRDII is coming very soon!



STOP IT!!!!


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> STOP IT!!!!


To be honest, if it hasn't got the same wide angle zoom as the fabulous GX100, it's unlikely to make me want to upgrade my GRD, but I guess I'll have to judge my salivation levels at the launch  

I love these Ricoh cameras.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 23, 2007)

When's the ETA??


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> When's the ETA??


Soon, I think.  

I'll know lots more next week (although I think my chances of a freebie are slim!).


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2007)

Incredibly, on the eve of the Ricoh GR II launch, the company is announcing yet another free firmware upgrade to add some of the new functionality to the 2 yr old GR.

Best of all, flash strength can be now adjusted in 1/3 EV units from +2.0 EV to -2.0 EV. Yes!

You gotta respect a company that looks after its customers like that.

http://www.ricoh.com/r_dc/press/release/nr_gr_digital_f5.html


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2007)

I've just updated the firmware on my GR. and there's some real improvements in there.

I've never had a camera _get better_ two years after release.  The update adds half of the added features of the new GRII! Big respect to Ricoh.

PDF of updates here: http://www.ricoh.com/r_dc/download/firmware/docs/GRD_vup_E.pdf


----------

